# Redfish on the halfshell



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok Guys and Gals, I am making this post because I have seen others share awesome recipes that I have tried over the years and this is my way to give back to the forum and it's users by tossing in my number 1 favorite.

4 total ingredients (see photo below) - Slap Ya Mama Seasoning, Ranch Dressing, French's brand french fried onions, and your Redfish filets on the halfshell still (this means that the scales are left on each filet).

1.) Cajun spice to taste
2.) Ranch dressing to cover fish (I recommend making it semi thick on top)
3.) French's brand french fried fried onions over top of fish and press into the ranch dressing...cover fish
4.) Bake 350 degrees on the top rack as if you were broiling it for 10 minutes. 
5.) Then, lower it to middle rack and turn oven to broil. Cook 5 minutes.

I wish that pictures could capture smell because [email protected]# this @#$% smells good!! The fish comes out juicy and marinated full of flavor thanks to the ranch (I don't even like ranch btw but in this recipe it just kicks [email protected]#.) I hope you guys and gals enjoy.

Before and after pics w/ ingredients shown.


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is a Texas Gumbo that I made off this forum that was just plain OFF THE CHAIN too. I will edit this post for those who want the recipe and I will make sure to give the creator credit when I edit as well.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

man both of those look good.shrimp etouffee is cooking here tonite.


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

blackmagic said:


> man both of those look good.shrimp etouffee is cooking here tonite.


 Hey man! Thanks for sharing that... now where is the recipe  Haha jk. Tell us how it comes out brotha.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Omg, ranch dressing! Gotta try that. Thanks for the post


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

chickenboy said:


> Omg, ranch dressing! Gotta try that. Thanks for the post


Hey CB! I don't regret trying your lures because they rock! I guarantee that you won't regret trying this recipe...it also rocks!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

arthurr5150 said:


> Hey man! Thanks for sharing that... now where is the recipe  Haha jk. Tell us how it comes out brotha.


 It was great,as for the recipe....... http://www.louisianafishfry.com/shopping_additems.php?action=showitem&id=14


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mix ranch dressing and yellow mustard to your batter dip and fry up redfish chunks. Badass fish sandwich material


-mac-


----------



## rmd1969 (Jun 26, 2012)

I can smell it from here...looks daaaamn tasty!!


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

Dang it ... now I'm hungry again.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

arthurr5150 said:


> Hey man! Thanks for sharing that... now where is the recipe  Haha jk. Tell us how it comes out brotha.


Here is one of my favorites and easy to make.. shrimp or crawfish

http://www.gumbopages.com/food/seafood/etouffee-marc.html

the 1 1/2 tsp of cayenne is more than enough.. be very careful, 1/2 tsp or less is good for family


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

O


Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mix ranch dressing and yellow mustard to your batter dip and fry up redfish chunks. Badass fish sandwich material
> 
> -mac-


That sounds fantastic. Im definitely gonna try that as I have been using just straight mustard and coating in fish fry until now.


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

InfamousJ said:


> Here is one of my favorites and easy to make.. shrimp or crawfish
> 
> http://www.gumbopages.com/food/seafood/etouffee-marc.html
> 
> the 1 1/2 tsp of cayenne is more than enough.. be very careful, 1/2 tsp or less is good for family


I have never made an etoufee before but after reading that, I am having a change of heart. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

blackmagic said:


> It was great,as for the recipe....... http://www.louisianafishfry.com/shopping_additems.php?action=showitem&id=14


Hey now, my wife bought that a few weeks back and it is sitting in the pantry. Since it has your endorsement, Ill definitely try it soon.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Good Stuff*



chickenboy said:


> Omg, ranch dressing! Gotta try that. Thanks for the post


We call it "White Ketchup " around our House ,X-2 cva34


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

arthurr5150 said:


> Hey now, my wife bought that a few weeks back and it is sitting in the pantry. Since it has your endorsement, Ill definitely try it soon.


 How was it?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

on a half shell?......gotta put that on the grill bubba!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Looks great! Need to catch some redfish now!


----------



## flounder daddy (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice. Halfshell grilled redfish is becoming one of my favorites. I marinate it with rub/olive oil/worchester sauce/lemmon slices. Grill it, then sauce it with melted butter/cilantro. Heaven on a plate! Now I want to go catch some reds!


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

I wish I wouldn't have opened this thread... My mouth is watering! Lol.

Looks great! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Dang yall makein me hungry im haf to try dat ya ....


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Marinate in a Caesar vinegrette overnight, coat with (breadcrumbs, Monterrey jack cheese, and slap ya mamma seasoning mix), smother with home made pico de gallo! Grill until scales are black and sides curl up. Separate meat from skin and go to town!


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Or my other favorite, marinate over night in Caesar vinegrette, cover with bread crumbs, bleu cheese crumbles. Them smother with Louisiana wing sauce! Throw on the grill til the scales are black and sides curl up. Separate meat from skin and serve with ranch or bleu cheese dressing. Buffalo Red Fish!!!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

take the OP's recipe and put in taco with pico,cheese and fresh avocado...some of the best fish tacos


----------



## arthurr5150 (Apr 20, 2012)

reeltimer said:


> take the OP's recipe and put in taco with pico,cheese and fresh avocado...some of the best fish tacos


 Not to resurrect an old thread, but just had this and it was amazing... Thanks for the tip my friend!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

It's tremendous(the OP's redfish recipe). I guess my wife saw it on here. She's been using the recipe for awhile now and it's one of my all timers....and I'm a fried fish kinda guy....


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Smells good love the recipes gonna try em soon.


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

Use this recipe all the time. My favorite!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a redfish on the half shell recipe I will share from a friend who is no longer with us. 


6-10 Fillets with skin and scales intact 
Pat dry and apply a few drops of Tobasco to meat 


In a saucepan, melt 1/2 stick of butter 
2 cups Italian dressing 
1 cup Thousand Island dressing 
1 8 oz bottle of Tiger Sauce 
1 tablespoon Tony's or Slap-yo-momma seasoning 
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
3 tablespoons lemon juice 


Have grill hot and place halfshells on Pam-ed (cooking spray) grill SKIN SIDE DOWN. Sprinkle generously with Italian bread crumbs. Spoon mixture of the sauce or use large turkey baster. Cook with lid closed for about 6-8 minutes or until fork is inserted in the thickest part of the fish can twist meat apart. DO NO OVERCOOK. Serve with skin and scales still attached and just eat off of skin. 

Warning: Has been know to cause convulsions if over-eaten. Can be used as an aphrodisiac with white wine and a candle along with a Barry White CD. 
DO NOT continue if E------- lasts longer than 4 hours.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Let the rib use the oven, go outside and burn some wood.



Really though I use the oven a lot since I do 85% of the cooking


----------



## Awastatyme (Jun 27, 2013)

Pecan crusted trout!!!
Found this one awhile back. very tasty over a bed of rice pilaf or brown rice!

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). Spray a baking sheet with cooking spray.
Mix pecans, rosemary, salt, and black pepper in a shallow bowl. Place flour in a separate shallow bowl. Dip trout fillets in flour and shake off excess; dip fish into beaten egg, then into seasoned pecans, lightly pressing pecan coating onto fish. Arrange fillets on the prepared baking sheet.
Bake in preheated oven until fish flakes easily with a fork, 10 to 12 minutes.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Did the recipe from the OP tonight. Tweaked it a little. Used the spicy ranch dressing rather than the regular. I didn't cover at all. Cooked 10 and 5 like the op. turned out OUTSTANDING. My new favorite.


----------



## Kevreid (Apr 7, 2012)

The gumbo recipe link is "not found". Can anyone post the recipe?

Love the OP half shell recipe!!!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

...


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

making it tonight!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## skltex (Aug 13, 2005)

Have modified the below recipe below for what ever kind of baked or broiled fish. Tonight used Olive Garden 4 Cheese from Sam's Club mighty good. Can adjust seasoning to taste. 
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/flavorful-flounder-for-the-oven/


----------



## dbanksls (Apr 26, 2011)

Tried the op's recipe a few days ago, at first I had my doubts, but it was really good. Now my wife won't let me cook it any other way!


----------



## CFOX (Aug 28, 2009)

*Redfish*

Cooked the redfish lastnight and all I can say is WOW!!! Super easy and awesome. Thanks for the post


----------



## PutTheForearmOn_em!! (May 13, 2012)

Redfish on the halfshell
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=5028544 lol hilarious!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Thread bump. This is an excellent recipe.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

DANG! Looks...so...GOOD...


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Ranch makes everything better


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

When I posted that, I got a lot of PM's LOL. It is awesome.



PutTheForearmOn_em!! said:


> Redfish on the halfshell
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=5028544 lol hilarious!!!


----------

